# we just picked our new GSD pup...here he is...



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

here is my daughter Maddi holding our soon to be new addition to the family...his name will either be COUNTRY or CHEVY...to compliment our other GSD named CAMO! which name do u all prefer? oh...and he's 3 weeks old today (6/30)







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Such a cutie.I like Chevy out of the 2.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

they are going to be best friends
so adorable
agreed chevey


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

yep, I am thinking Chevy too! What a tiny cutie!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

" a rose by any other name...."

He's so cute, no matter what you name him.

Maybe you ought to go with confidant, companion
, chum, cohort, colleague, companion*, compatriot, comrade, or crony, seeing him happily cuddling up to your pretty little girl!

They will be best friends.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

Ahhhh...those little blue eyes and little pink tongue and puppy breath !!! What a sweetie...I like Chevy,too.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh he's adorable! And Camo is gorgeous. Did you ever get it worked out with your girlfriend for Camo to live inside?


----------



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

thank u everyone for ur great comments and preferences on his name...i believe CHEVY it is. i'm so excited for him to come home already...i've already purchased his kennel, collar, chew toys, tug rope, and his urine/training mats. should i bring him home at 6,7 or 8 weeks?


----------



## chewbarka (Jul 1, 2009)

8 weeks has always worked best for us. We have had 6 gsd and currently have a 4 month old female and 7 month old male at home all coming home @ 8 weeks. They need 6 weeks with Mama and the other 2 weeks spent primarily with their litter mates.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

He's adorable! Re: time to bring home, in NH it is state law that they can't be sold before 8 weeks, I would check and see if TX has the same.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Adorable ( both of them)


----------

